
Pnpm: Performant npm - tilt
https://github.com/rstacruz/pnpm
======
nathas
A dependency manager installed with a dependency manager to make the
dependency manager faster.

Sheesh.

This is neat though. Not sure how I feel about the global packages. I feel
like it's a strength to have libraries pulled down exclusively per-project.

~~~
EvanPlaice
The dependency loading a dependency isn't exacrly new. JSPM is installed cia
NPM.

I agree on the global dependencies part _except_ when it comes to dependency
managers. In most cases there're made up of more than just libs (ex dependency
cache) that benefit from sharing state globally.

------
ilaksh
The new npm works great. The progress bar updates was only slowing it down on
some platforms and has been fixed. The reason it has become slower is because
it is flattening by default which everyone wanted and needed to happen.

~~~
davej
I'm sure the reason npm3 is slow(er) is primarily because it's doing important
stuff.

However, having played with `ied`, it does flat deps and it's literally an
order of magnitude faster (10-20x in my testing). I use npm a lot every day
and npm's slowness is becoming a significant UX issue for me. I would like to
continue using npm but right now I would switch if either `ied` or `pnpm` had
decent feature parity with `npm install`.

